# AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI



## Donnjeel (18. September 2011)

*AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Hi.
Ich bin grad dabei meinen Rechner ein bißchen aufzurüsten um optimale  Performance für Battlefield 3 rauszuholen und bräuchte eine  Kaufempfehlung fürs Mainboard.
Hier meine Komponenten:

Tower:            Coolermaster HAF 932
Netzteil:          Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 Watt
CPU:               AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
RAM:               Corsair 4 x 2GB PC3-1600 Dominator
Festplatten:     2 x Corsair Force F60
Grafikkarten:   2 x Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536MB

Habt ihr vielleicht nen Kauftip fürs Mainboard? 
Ich hab mir mal eins ausgesucht: 
MSI 990FXA-GD80
Was haltet ihr davon?

Es sollte overclockerfreundlich sein, stabil laufen und noch halbwegs erschwinglich sein (bis 200 €)


----------



## Tranix (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Da du anscheinend nicht aufs Geld schauen mußt, würde ich dieses hier nehmen :

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/G1.Sniper2/919442/?http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/GA-990FXA-UD7/874684/?

Wobei ich den Sinn bei deiner Zusammenstellung nicht ganz verstehe.

2 x Nvidia 580 und dann nur einen X6 1090 T ???


----------



## Donnjeel (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Der X6 1090T ist ja auch nur übergangsweise drinne. 
Und so schlecht find ich den gar nicht. Bei mir läuft er auf dem alten Board statt mit 3,2 schon mit 4 GHz.

Aber anscheinend hast du meine Systemvoraussetzungen nicht richtig gelesen oder hast von der Materie nicht viel Ahnung.
Erklär mir bitte mal, wie ich nen AMD Prozessor auf ein Intelboard bekommen soll 
Rohe Gewallt mal ausgenommen. 

Den nächsten Vorschlag bitte, aber diesmal mit mehr Finesse.


----------



## i.neT' (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Tranix schrieb:


> Da du anscheinend nicht aufs Geld schauen mußt, würde ich dieses hier nehmen :
> 
> G1.Sniper2
> 
> ...



Das sind beides Intel Mainboards

Edit: Wieso nimmst du kein AM3+ Board? Dan kannst du auch noch auf den Bulldozer Wechseln


----------



## GoldenMic (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ich glaube auch das der 1090t in dem Fall leider etwas bremsen wird.


----------



## Tranix (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ups, hast recht. Bin da wohl irgendwie durcheinader kommen.

Der 1090 T ist auch nicht schlecht, ich denke nur das er die GPU´s ausbremst. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich würde aber nicht mehr auf ein AM3 Board setzten, sondern auf ein AM3+ Board, damit du dann auf den Bulldozer wechseln kannst.

GA-990FXA-UD7

Wobei, wenns dir möglich ist, würde ich noch warten, bis der Bulldozer endlich da ist, bevor ich ein Board kaufe.
Ich hatte auch vor mir ein AM3+ Board zuholden, werde aber auch noch warten, bis die ersten Tests zum Bulldozer da sind. Vieleicht 
wirds dann doch ehr ne Intel.

Für BF3 wäre noch 2600k + MB Interessant. Soll laut Tests, die beste CPU für BF3 sein.


----------



## 0815 (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Warte nicht auf Bulldozer, das ist ein meiner Meinung nach überschätztes Thema, nimm den Intel und gut ist


----------



## der_knoben (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Als MB reicht auch dieses völlig aus: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zu mal das MSI laut Geizhals nur CF unterstützt.

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3), MSI 990FXA-GD80, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7640-050R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MfDoom (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Schau dir mal das Asus an. Bei Sli sind die Karten ein gutes Stück weiter auseinander als bei Gigabyteboards, es werden Slot1 und 3 benutzt. Gut für die Kühlung. 2 mal 16fache Pcie sind auch dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das der 1090t in dem Fall leider etwas bremsen wird.


 
Jede CPU bremst bei zwei GTX 580.

Kauf dir das Crosshair 5.


----------



## der_knoben (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Asus an. Bei Sli sind die Karten ein gutes Stück weiter auseinander als bei Gigabyteboards, es werden Slot1 und 2 benutzt. Gut für die Kühlung. 2 mal 16fache Pcie sind auch dabei.


 Was?
Beim Gigabyte sind die x16 Steckplätze mit voller Anbindung der 1. und der 3. Ist also auch genug Platz dazwischen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Was?
> Beim Gigabyte sind die x16 Steckplätze mit voller Anbindung der 1. und der 3. Ist also auch genug Platz dazwischen.


 
Der 1. und 3. ist aber suboptimal, wenn du Tripple Slot Karten benutzt.


----------



## der_knoben (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Bei Triple Slot Karten sind alle Mainboards in der Regel suboptimal. Auch das Corsshair V. Denn da verdeckt man dann alle zusätzlichen Frontanschlüsse (USB usw).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Tripple Slot ist immer suboptimal, denn du bekommst die Wärme nicht weg, hier sind Radiallüfter einfach besser, auch wenn sie lauter sind und die gibts eh nur als Dual Slot.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*


Das MSI Board unterstüzt SLI sonst würden wohl kaum 3 SLI Brücken dabei sein. 

Ich kann das Board nur empfehlen !


----------



## MfDoom (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Was?
> Beim Gigabyte sind die x16 Steckplätze mit voller Anbindung der 1. und der 3. Ist also auch genug Platz dazwischen.


 Aha, dann habe ich das wohl überlesen ^^
Ist das bei Gigabyte bei allen 990FX-boards der Fall?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ja, es ist ein 990FX Chipsatz und der bietet nun mal 2x 16 Lanes nativ.


----------



## MfDoom (18. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ok, habe nachgeschaut und bei Gigabyte ist auch genug Platz zwischen den 16fachen PCIexpress slots. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Danke erstmal für die Kritik und Lösungsvorschläge. 

Hab mir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und (ist mir fast ein bißchen peinlich) hab mich dazu entschieden der Kritik von GoldenMic, Tranic und O815 zu folgen und mich zum Kauf des Intel i7 2600k entschieden, woduch ich jetzt doch ein Intelboard benötige.

Ich verzichte erstmal auf die 2te Grafikkarte und kümmer mich dann nächsten Monat darum.

Deshalb nun nochmal die Systemvoraussetzungen:
_diese Komponenten hab ich schon:_
Tower:            Coolermaster HAF 932
RAM:               Corsair 4 x 2GB PC3-1600 Dominator
Festplatten:     2 x Corsair Force F60
Grafikkarten: 1 x Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536MB
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
_diese kämen noch hinzu:_
CPU:               Intel i7 2600k
Netzteil:          Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 Watt
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3

Die CPU dürfte jetzt aber ausreichend sein, um in näherer Zukunft 2 GeForce GTX580 zu betreiben?
Beim Netzteil bin ich mir auch nicht zu 100% sicher. Ist dieses OK oder würdet ihr ein anderes vorziehen? Es soll auf jeden Fall ausreichend genug sein, um die beiden Grafikkarten zu betreiben.
Das Mainboard ist nach längerer Suche mein Favorit. 

Jetzt bitte eure Meinung zu meiner Zusammenstellung.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/Fatal1ty_Z68_Professional_Gen3/902210/?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Darf ich fragen was du mit 2 GTX 580 vor hast


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du mit 2 GTX 580 vor hast



BF3 mit über 100 Fps spielen 

Hier nen paar Grakabenches aus der "Alpha"
-=NMS=- - News


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Und mit was für einer Auflösung


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Voll Power zocken. 
Maximale Framerate bei maximaler Auflösung. 

Ich mach mir halt den Spaß und unterstütze die Computerindustrie.
Andere geben Geld für genauso unnötigen Sch... aus. Ich hab halt immer gerne nen High Performence Rechner.

Ausserdem bin ich der Sohn eines Scheichs. Wenn ich noch Platz gehabt hätte, würde ich mir ne dritte einbauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ich habe gefragt mit was für einer Auflösung du spielst und nich nach deinem Lebenslauf


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Also mindestens mit 1920 x 1080, aber eher 2560 x 1440.
Und wenn schon ein Spiel mit solch einer Geilen Grafik rauskommt, dann will ich es auch in bester graphischer Qualität spielen. Sonst hätt ich auch bei Battlefield 2 bleiben können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Was heisst eher mit 2560x1440 

Was für ein Monitor hast du.


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Lg 27" (weiß die genaue Bezeichnung grad nicht)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Also mindestens mit 1920 x 1080, aber eher 2560 x 1440.
> Und wenn schon ein Spiel mit solch einer Geilen Grafik rauskommt, dann will ich es auch in bester graphischer Qualität spielen. Sonst hätt ich auch bei Battlefield 2 bleiben können.



Wenn du schon BF3 auf High spielen willst,dann mit 2560 X 1440 & nicht mind. mit 1920 X 1080.
Dann bräuchtest du auch keine 2 GTX 580


----------



## 0815 (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Wiso geht denn der Audi R8 Fahrer zu ABT-Tuning? Weil man Leistung nie genug haben kann.. Und wer sagt doch, der hat gar keine Ahnung 

Was bedeutet eig deine Sig.? Lieber Tot als 2? Lieber Tot als  2 was? 2 Frauen, Kinder, 2 GTX 580?


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Abwarten.
Ich glaub kaum dass eine GTX580 ausreicht, um bei 1920 x 1080 die volle Grafik des Spieles, ruckelfrei und mit hoher Framerate auszureizen.
Warum hatten die dann bei der Gamescom beim Battlefield 3 Stand in jedem Rechner 2 GTX 580 verbaut? Bestimmt nicht zum Spaß.
Ausserdem kann man nie genug Leistungsreserven haben.

Aber mal Back to Topic.
Ich brauche immernoch Feedback zu meiner Zusammenstellung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



0815 schrieb:


> Wiso geht denn der Audi R8 Fahrer zu ABT-Tuning? Weil man Leistung nie genug haben kann.. Und wer sagt doch, der hat gar keine Ahnung
> 
> Was bedeutet eig deine Sig.? Lieber Tot als 2? Lieber Tot als  2 was? 2 Frauen, Kinder, 2 GTX 580?



Was bringt dir die Leistung wenn du Sie nicht nutzen kannst 
Und dein beispiel mit dem R8 passt nicht so richtig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Ich glaub kaum dass eine GTX580 ausreicht, um bei 1920 x 1080 die volle Grafik des Spieles, ruckelfrei und mit hoher Framerate auszureizen.
> Warum hatten die dann bei der Gamescom beim Battlefield 3 Stand in jedem Rechner 2 GTX 580 verbaut? Bestimmt nicht zum Spaß.
> Ausserdem kann man nie genug Leistungsreserven haben.
> ...



Dann heisst es ja,jeder der sich BF3 holt muss auch 2 GTX 580 haben und alles auf High spielen zu können 
Und dann noch mit der Auflösung 1920 X 1080


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Kann aber durchaus so sein.
Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, komm ich mit nem Golf genauso ans Ziel wie mit nem Porsche. Nur macht das fahren mit nem Prosche mehr Spaß.
Aber das ist ja auch überhaupt nicht der Sinn dieses Gespräches.

Ich such doch einfach ein Mainboard, daß für SLI geeignet ist und die volle Leistung aus meinen Komponenten rausholen kann. 
Und ne Empfehlung für das Netzteil wäre ganz nett. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit das BeQuiet 680 Watt Straight Power, was aber für 2 GTX580 nicht ausreichend seien wird.

Welche Auflösung und Spiele ich zock, steht doch hier gar nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Ich glaub kaum dass eine GTX580 ausreicht, um bei 1920 x 1080 die volle Grafik des Spieles, ruckelfrei und mit hoher Framerate auszureizen.
> Warum hatten die dann bei der Gamescom beim Battlefield 3 Stand in jedem Rechner 2 GTX 580 verbaut? Bestimmt nicht zum Spaß.



Natürlich aus Spass .... ist doch klar das die mit dem besten Geschirr zur Messe fahren und da kein Rechner mit ner HD6870 oder GTX560 aufstellen!

Und mit einer GTX580 wird man es auch in voller Pracht spielen können und zwar ruckelfrei, allerdings wohl selten mit mehr als 60Fps 
(vorrausgesetzt das Game kommt einigermaßen bugfrei raus)


----------



## 0815 (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Natürlich aus Spass .... ist doch klar das die mit dem besten Geschirr zur Messe fahren und da kein Rechner mit ner HD6870 oder GTX560 aufstellen!
> 
> Und mit einer GTX580 wird man es auch in voller Pracht spielen können und zwar ruckelfrei, allerdings wohl selten mit mehr als 60Fps
> (vorrausgesetzt das Game kommt einigermaßen bugfrei raus)


 
In "voller Pracht",- ist da einer von den Alpha Benches beeindruckt? Was verstehste denn unter voller Pracht. Hohe Texturen, 2AA, oder sprichst du wirklich vom ganz grossen Kino? 
Und ab wie vielen FPS macht es dir denn überhaupt spass beim Zocken? Reichen dir 15 FPS um mit auf dem Server bei sein zu dürfen, oder wilklst du ein Soldier sein und nicht nur die kleine Laufdrohne?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ich rede nicht von der "Alpha", sondern denke ans fertige Spiel.
 .... und für 15Fps könnt ich die GPU des i7 nutzen 
Sonst noch irgendwas unklar Junge?


----------



## HomieStylez (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Um mal deine Fragen zu beantworten, Das Mainboard ist okay. hat aber soweit ich das lesen konnte 
im SLI Betrieb nur 2x8 Lanes, was aber glaube ich bei fast allen ist.
Das Maximus IV bietet auch 2x x16.
Hier im Forum gibt es auch einen Vergleichstest zu x8/x16,
meine mich zu erinnern das der Unterschied marginal ist.

Zu den CoolerMaster Netzteilen kann ich nicht viel sagen,
an Netzteilen gibt es jede Menge Auswahl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



0815 schrieb:


> In "voller Pracht",- ist da einer von den Alpha Benches beeindruckt? Was verstehste denn unter voller Pracht. Hohe Texturen, 2AA, oder sprichst du wirklich vom ganz grossen Kino?
> Und ab wie vielen FPS macht es dir denn überhaupt spass beim Zocken? Reichen dir 15 FPS um mit auf dem Server bei sein zu dürfen, oder wilklst du ein Soldier sein und nicht nur die kleine Laufdrohne?



Weisst du eigentlich was du hier schreibst 0815


----------



## 0815 (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Du sollst nicht zuviel denken, oder träumst du nur? 

Man sollte nicht mit Dingen spekulieren die noch gar nicht auf dem Markt sind, 
denn sonst brauch man sich nicht Wundern wenn danach das geheule wieder gross ist.

Auch du wirst deine Euphorie noch ablegen,- spätestens wenns doch nicht so rund mit deiner vollen Pracht ausschaut.

aber dann werden wahrscheinlich die Bugs wieder schuld sein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Um auf das Netzteil zurück zukommen TE.
Ein 1000Watt Netzeil reicht aus & mit dem Cooler Master machst du nix falsch.
Ich persönlich würde dir auch be quit und enermax empfehlen.
Aber letztendlich musst du selber entscheiden welches du nimmst.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

@0815
Hast du Langeweile? Was interessierts dich wie BF3 bei mir oder jemand anderen laufen wird?
Wenn du nix brauchbares zum Thema zu schreiben hast, dann lass es bitte hier irgendwelche tollen Reden zu schwingen


----------



## 0815 (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> @0815
> Hast du Langeweile? Was interessierts dich wie BF3 bei mir oder jemand anderen laufen wird?
> Wenn du nix brauchbares zum Thema zu schreiben hast, dann lass es bitte hier irgendwelche tollen Reden zu schwingen


 
Selbstverständlich interessiert mich es wie das Game bei dem Themenstarter laufen wird, denn letztendlich dreht sich sein Anliegen darum. 
Ich habe nur öfters mal das Gefühl die meisten haben zu geringe Ansprüche, vielleicht mögen sie auch bescheiden sein, oder es fehlt einfach am nötigen Kleingeld im Geldbeutel.

Die meist besten Boards Wunden bereits genannt um auf die Twin Frage der Grafikkarte zurück zu kommen kann ich nur nochmals betohnen:

Lieber 2 als eine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

nicht jeder hat das geld locker in der tasche sitzen.und dann gibt mann sich damit zufrieden was mann hat und sich auch leisten kann.

wie sieht den deine hardware aus 0815 

EDIT : sehe gerade das BF3 für dich uninteressant sein wird,da du noch xp hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Spielst du Battlefield 3 mit 32 fach AA/AF oder 64fach MSAA oder SGSSAA oder LMDAAA in 2560x1440, reichen auch zwei 580er nicht aus.
Ein Grafik lastiges Games kannst du sehr gut so weit ausfahren, dass jedes System wegklappt.


----------



## Donnjeel (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Lasst doch einfach mal BF3 links liegen und konzentriert euch auf die Frage des Themenstarters, also mir.
Ich such doch nur ein Mainboard Für den Intel 2600k (Sockel 1155), welches gute overclocking Eigenschaften mit sich bringt und zukunftsicher ist, daß, Gesetz dem Fall, ich in nächster Zeit Bock und Geld für ne 2te Grafikkarte hab, die mir einfach dazustöpseln kann, ohne wieder alles auseinander bauen zu müssen, um ein Mainboard einzubauen, welches dann damit klar kommt.

Ist doch jetzt Latte welches Spiel ich mit welcher Auflösung zocken will. Darum geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Entweder machst du SLI gleich oder lässt es, später mal eine zweite Karte einbauen kannst du vergessen, vor allem weil du für SLI Referenzdesign nehmen solltest, also Radiallüfter und Dual Slot, denn die Customer Karten blasen die heiße Luft ins Case und die Karten heizen sich gegenseitig auf.


----------



## 0815 (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> nicht jeder hat das geld locker in der tasche sitzen.und dann gibt mann sich damit zufrieden was mann hat und sich auch leisten kann.
> 
> wie sieht den deine hardware aus 0815
> 
> EDIT : sehe gerade das BF3 für dich uninteressant sein wird,da du noch xp hast



Mal im Ernst, aber jetzt wird's langsam albern oder? Meine alte Signatur und dein aktuelles gesabbel sind nicht nur contra-produktiv, sondern auch ein ganz kindisches Niveau.
Du hast noch einiges zu lernen Jungchen.

Was verstehst du denn unter Zukunftssicher Donnjeel? Du scheinst mir jetzt schon nach der nächsten Generation zu lechzen


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Zukunftssicher bedeutet für mich, wenn der 2600k in nem Jahr wieder zu langsam ist, daß die nächste Gen. einfach "klick" macht und auf 'em Board sitzt.
Das selbe gilt für die Graka. Irgendwann gibts wieder Geld von Papa Scheich Abdullah, dann machts "klick" und drinne ist die 2te.

Live life to the max 

@O815: wieder nach der Nachtschicht erstmal an den Rechner und dann erst an die alte gesprungen ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



0815 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, aber jetzt wird's langsam albern oder? Meine alte Signatur und dein aktuelles gesabbel sind nicht nur contra-produktiv, sondern auch ein ganz kindisches Niveau.
> Du hast noch einiges zu lernen Jungchen.
> 
> Was verstehst du denn unter Zukunftssicher Donnjeel? Du scheinst mir jetzt schon nach der nächsten Generation zu lechzen



@0815

Dann überlege doch mal selber genau wer albern ist 
Deine beiträge die du bis jetzt gemacht hast sind kindisch und lernen musst du selber noch viel.
Alleine dein beispiel mit dem R8 
Wer austeilen kann,der kann auch einstecken 

Zum Thema :
Wie bereits erwähnt.Entweder jetzt ein Board wo du SLI nutzt oder garnicht.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Was bitte macht das für ein Unterschied, ob ich jetzt ein Board kaufe, in dem ich jetzt erstmal eine Karte laufen lasse und in vielleicht einem Monat eine zweite dazuschalte, oder direkt auf 2 Karten geh.
Warum soll das nachträgliche Hinzufügen einer zweiten Grafikkarte keinen Sinn machen. Versteh ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. September 2011)

Weil wenn die 1. Karte zu lahm ist und man eine 2. will, gibt es meistens schon bessere, schnellere und sparsamere Karten.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Die GTX580 ist noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt. Ich hab schon geschaut, wo ich für welchen Preis die baugleiche bekomme.
Ist mir schon klar, daß ich keine verschiedenen Karten im SLI betreiben soll.
Mal abgesehen davon, warum macht es sonst keinen Sinn, nachträglich eine 2te, baugleiche Karte einzubauen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. September 2011)

So meinte ich das nicht.

Nur wenn 1 580 zu langsam ist, gibt es schon schnellere bessere Karten. Dann lieber 1 davon anstatt SLI.

Denn die Nachteile bei SLI sind Mikroruckler, Profilabhängikeit ind höhere Kosten (Netzteil, Mainboard).

Daher macht man das entweder sofort oder gar nicht.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

War grad auf der suche und hab diese gefunden. (Point of View TGT GeForce 590 Ultra Charged)
Ist dafür mein Netzteil (be quiet 680 Watt) noch ausreichend? Hab gelesen, daß das Standardmodell 365 Watt benötigt und diese ist über den Hersteller nochmal übertaktet.


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Die 590 hat SLI eingebaut. da hast du dieselben Nachteile die Pommesmän angeführt hat.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Dann erklär mir mal, wie man mehr Grafikpower heutzutage bekommen soll, mit Verzicht auf SLI (auch wenn auf Karte integriert).
Hab grad mal ein bißchen gegoogelt und bin nur auf GTX 590 und HD6990 gekommen. Und mit ATI hab ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber ich glaub ich hab mein System endlich beisammen:
_diese Komponenten hab ich schon:_
Tower:            Coolermaster HAF 932
RAM:               Corsair 4 x 2GB DDR3 PC3-1600 Dominator 
Festplatten:     2 x Corsair Force F60
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
_diese kämen noch hinzu:_
CPU:               Intel i7 2600k (klick)
Mainboard ASRock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3 (klick)
Grafikkarte: Point of view TGT GeForce GTX590 Carged 3072MB (klick)

Ich hoffe, das Netzteil kommt damit klar:
bequiet Straight Power 680 Watt

Was meint ihr? Benötige ich ein größeres Netzteil?


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Keine Ahnung was die zieht   Du hast auf jeden Fall mehr Ärger mit Treibern und Configs als mit ner Singlekarte. 
Melde dich doch dann ob du Mikroruckler hast, würde mich interessieren


----------



## Clonemaster (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Du hast *auf jeden Fall *mehr Ärger mit Treibern und Configs als mit ner Singlekarte.


 
So würde ich das nicht sagen, ich z.B. setze seit Jahren auf MGPU und hatte bisher noch *nie *Probleme mit Treiben oder ähnlichem.
Lediglich das Risiko auf Probleme zu stoßen ist höher, jedem der einfach nur Spielen will rate ich von MGPU ab. Wer sich allerdings
für die HW, Umtauschaktionen oder Basteleien nicht abschrecken lässt, für den ist MGPU ein interessantes Thema.
Mikroruckler sind natürlich von Person zu Person anders. Fallen mir nur  selten auf und selbst wenn, empfinde ich sie nicht als störend.









Donnjeel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Netzteil kommt damit klar:
> bequiet Straight Power 680 Watt
> 
> Was meint ihr? Benötige ich ein größeres Netzteil?


 
Nach meinen Einschätzungen wird es reichen, aber OC solltest du vielleicht nicht Betreiben.

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Zukunftssicher bedeutet für mich, wenn der 2600k in nem Jahr wieder zu langsam ist, daß die nächste Gen. einfach "klick" macht und auf 'em Board sitzt.
> Das selbe gilt für die Graka. Irgendwann gibts wieder Geld von Papa Scheich Abdullah, dann machts "klick" und drinne ist die 2te.


 
1. der 2600k wird in einem Jahr nicht zu langsam sein.
2. Keiner kann dir heute sagen, ob Ivy Bridge (was gerade mal 10% schneller ist als Sandy) auf das Brett passen wird.


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

@Clonemaster: Das hört sich ja gut an. Was spielst du für Spiele? Auch Onlineshooter wie BFBC2? Ich würde diese Mikroruckler ja mal gerne selber testen


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Nach meinen Einschätzungen wird es reichen, aber OC solltest du vielleicht nicht Betreiben.
> 
> MfG Clonemaster


 
Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den i7 2600k auf mind. 4 GHz zu takten, vielleicht auch auf 4,5.
Sollte die kleine Leistungsspritze ein Problem darstellen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Wenn du die GTX 590 nehmen solltest und dann noch mit der CPU OC betreiben willst,dann wird dein Netzteil nicht reichen.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ich denke, ich werd mir die Komponenten zulegen und erstmal im Standard laufen lassen. 
Wenn ich dann nächsten Monat Kohle übrig hab, wird ein neues Netzteil gekauft und die CPU nach oben geschraubt.
Aber erstmal eins nach dem anderen.

Dann erstmal danke für die Beteiligung an meinem Problem. 
Ich hab dann alle Infos beisammen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Was hast du mit den beiden "CorsairF60" vor?


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Das sind meine Festplatten. Hatte erst eine und etwas später ne zweite gekauft.
Wollte die beiden im Raid 0 laufen lassen, war aber keine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung ersichtlich.
Werde eine als Systenplatte und die andere für die Spiele verwenden.

Wieso fragst du, haste an denen was auszusetzen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ach die hast du ja schon seh ich grad. Denn is okay ...
Dachte du hättest vor die dir noch zuzulegen ... (hörte sich schon gleich so nach Raid an  )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

An den SSD Platten ist nicht auszusetzen.
Die SSD nimmt mann in der Regel für das Betriebssystem und für die Daten eine HDD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Kauf dir eine große SSD mit 128GB, ist sinnvoller als zwei kleine.


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Da ja nun die Anforderungen für BF3 draußen sind, wäre wohl ne GTX580SLI das sinnvollste. Dazu als NT ein Corsair AX 850 oder Seasonic X-850. Vorteil von 2 Karten ist die lautstärkeärmere Kühlung.

Das MB würde ich nicht nehmen, da der 1. IvyBridge nicht so viel schneller wird, als das sich der Wechsel lohnt und damit auch der Gen3 Slot für PCIe sinnfrei wird. 
Ein einfaches Asus P8Z68V sollte da wohl reichen mit 2 Dual SLot GTX580.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Nun ja, die 2x GTX 580 brauchst du aber auch nur für Extreme Darstellungen und da ist Battlefield 3 in der Riege, in der Crysis auch schon war. Will man maximal AA/AF, muss man bezahlen, reichen 8x aus, genügt auch eine AMD 6950.


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Die beiden SSD Platten hab ich schon, da kauf ich mir keine größere mehr. Hab noch 2 HDD Festplatten im Rechner und 3 x 2 TB extern. Das dürfte reichen. 

@der_knoben: Das mit dem ersten IvyBridge kann ich meinerseits nicht in Gänze ausschließen. Hab ja gesagt, ich hab immer gern volle Power im Rechner.
Ich hab eigentlich fast immer Abnehmer die mir den gebrauchten Kram abkaufen. Der Preisverlust ist nicht so hoch und ich hab immer einen topaktuellen High End Rechner.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer  sich ein paar Seiten vorher darüber echauffiert hat, daß eine GTX 580 vollkommen ausreichen würde, um BF3 in guter Quali zu zocken.
Wenn ich mir jetzt die Systemvoraussetzungen anschau, die auf BF3 zukommen, bin ich mit der GTX590 Charged denk ich gut aufgehoben. Und das ist die billigere Lösung im Vergleich zu 2 x GTX 580 SLI.

Ich bin halt ein Enthusiast, der BF2 geliebt hat und auf die BF Nachfolger wie BF2142, BC und BC2 verzichtet hat. Und da bald das neue BF3 rauskommt, wird halt mal wieder ein bißchen nachgerüstet.


----------



## 0815 (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Die beiden SSD Platten hab ich schon, da kauf ich mir keine größere mehr. Hab noch 2 HDD Festplatten im Rechner und 3 x 2 TB extern. Das dürfte reichen.
> 
> @der_knoben: Das mit dem ersten IvyBridge kann ich meinerseits nicht in Gänze ausschließen. Hab ja gesagt, ich hab immer gern volle Power im Rechner.
> Ich hab eigentlich fast immer Abnehmer die mir den gebrauchten Kram abkaufen. Der Preisverlust ist nicht so hoch und ich hab immer einen topaktuellen High End Rechner.
> ...



Jopp und ich bin Realist 

drehundretdreeeesig


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



0815 schrieb:


> Jopp und ich bin Realist



Du bist doch kein Realist, kenn dich doch. 



Du träumst doch immer von mir, wenn deine alte mal nicht auf dir liegt. Aber wahrscheinlich auch dann.     

Ach ja und drehundretdreeeezig +  + und anschließend


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Dann nimm lieber 2x GTX570. Wird sicher leiser als so eine GTX590.


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Das wäre aber nicht die Systemanforderung für Bf3 ^^


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Naja, ne GTX590 auch nicht. Und die GTX570 kann man ja auch noch OC.


----------



## 0815 (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> Du träumst doch immer von mir, wenn deine alte mal nicht auf dir liegt. Aber wahrscheinlich auch dann.  *  *  * *  * * Ach ja und drehundretdreeeezig +  + und anschließend



Ich Träume eher davon das du mir mal meine Alte übers Wochenende abnimmst,- oder ein paar stuendchen würden schon reichen. Sie ist nämlich manchmals fast so nervig wie der kleene  Matrix 

Aber  please

Könntest du das mal mit der Gtx590 genauer erläutern Herr Kolben. Was wäre denn an der multi GPU auszusetzen? Oder nicht das ideale für Bf3?

Lieber 320 als 310


----------



## der_knoben (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Die GTX590 hat zwar 2x512 Einheiten, dafür aber einen geringeren Takt, weshalb die GTX570SLI genauso schnell sind.
Außerdem ist die GTX590 recht laut. Wenn man im Seitenteil einen vernünftigen Lüfter hat, dann kann man den GTX570SLI mehr Luft zu führen, wodurch sie leiser werden.
Der Stromverbrauch ist allerdings etwas höher bei GTX570SLI.


----------



## 2fast4uall (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Da du als (angeblicher) Sohn eines Scheichs eh keine Geldprobleme haben solltest, kauf dir direkt das hier:

https://www.ultraforce.de/product_i...-XTREME-G1---Intel-i7-990X---GTX-590-SLI.html


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

@0185 :

Bis jetzt hast du nichts zu diesem Thema was vernünftiges beigetragen ausser deinen nutzlosen beispielen.
Daher bleib bitte beim Thema oder lass es einfach sein.



Zum Thema : Wie bereits erwähnt entweder gleich 2 GTX 580 oder die GTX 570 x 2.
Mit der GTX 590 wirst du dir kein gefallen tun.
Aber dass mann sich gleich für ein Spiel was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist und dann schon alles auf High spielen möchte sich so verrückt macht,verstehe Ich nicht 

Daher würde Ich wenn du unbeding SLI haben möchtest mich für die GTX 580 oder GTX 570 entscheiden ( SLI verbund ).


----------



## 0815 (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Naja ich finde es eine recht gemütliche Runde und finde es interessant 
was die Fachmänner wie Knoben, Stream und Core in diesem Fall 
hier zu empfehlen haben.

Zu deiner Aussage 



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Aber dass mann sich gleich für ein Spiel was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist und dann schon alles auf High spielen möchte sich so verrückt macht,verstehe Ich nicht



Die Hardwareanforderungen stehen schonmal fest, das ist mal Fakt und das es doch 
nicht so butterzarte Hardwareanforderungen hat wie die meisten 
sich das vorgestellt, oder gewünscht haben kannst du ein paar Threads weiter oben 
durchlesen. 

Du solltest dir auch vor Augen halten das es hier um die Königsklasse Battlefield geht und das wichtigste 
bei einem shooter nun mal die Frames sind.- und um dir eine kleine Hochrechnung zu machen

Hohe FPS + Volle Pracht = 1 Menge Moneten 


Das mit zwei mal Gtx570 hast doch nur wieder nach gesabbelt, also mach mal nicht auf Spezi du Wasser ohne Kohlensäure 

Das Angebot von 2fast kann ich auch nur belächeln. Sicherlich ist das ein starkes Teil, nur sowas wünscht
man sich doch zu Weihnachten ;o)

Mich würde aber noch interessieren wie Hoch der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 570 & 580 im Sli betragen würde


----------



## der_knoben (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Hier mal ein Test mit HD6990, GTX590, GTX580SLI, GTX570SLI

NVIDIA GTX 590 Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



0815 schrieb:


> Die Hardwareanforderungen stehen schonmal fest, das ist mal Fakt und das es doch
> nicht so butterzarte Hardwareanforderungen hat wie die meisten
> sich das vorgestellt, oder gewünscht haben kannst du ein paar Threads weiter oben
> durchlesen.



Die sind für Ultra Einstellung, die haben die meisten nicht spielen werden, weil sie den Unterschied nicht sehen.
Ist doch bei Crysis auch so, stellst du da alles auf Max, klappt die GTX 580 weg, aber einen sichtbaren Unterschied gibts nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

@0815 :

Da du nicht in der Lage bist sachlich zu bleiben und auch persönlich wirst,habe ich deinen Beitrag gemeldet.
Sowas gehört nicht hierher und wenn du ein Spezi bist,dann mache doch auch mal sachliche und fachliche aussagen.


----------



## Donnjeel (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

@der_knoben:
danke für den vergleich. die 580 sli schneidet doch wesentlich besser ab als ich gedacht hätte im vergleich zu ner 590er.
das macht mich jetzt wieder unsicher, was ich machen soll. 
da mein ziel beste performance ist, werd ich dann doch wohl wieder zu den 2 580ern greifen.

nen tip für ein gutes netzteil, mit dem ich die beiden 580 er betreiben kann?
natürlich sollte es auch reserven haben um den 2600k zu übertakten.

komponenten im rechner wären:
2 x 580 gtx
i7 2600k
dvd brenner
2 x ssd platten
2 x hdd platten
noctua nh-d14 kühler
mainboard

wieviel watt wären da angebracht?


----------



## 0815 (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Test mit HD6990, GTX590, GTX580SLI, GTX570SLI
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 590 Review - Overclockers Club



Ich bin auch nicht so ganz von der Performance überzeugt, zumindest was  der Vergleich zwischen der 570/580Sli angeht. Mein Hauptaugenmerk hat  sich aber auch 
auf Battlefield Bad Comapny 2 gerichtet.




MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> @0815 :
> 
> Da du nicht in der Lage bist sachlich zu bleiben und auch persönlich wirst,habe ich deinen Beitrag gemeldet.
> Sowas gehört nicht hierher und wenn du ein Spezi bist,dann mache doch auch mal sachliche und fachliche aussagen.


 
Ich mag vielleich Kein HardwareSpezi sein, aber ich kenne meine Ansprüche und meine Gamerkompetenz. 
Es mag vielleicht nicht bei deiner AMP zutreffen, aber wärend die meisten mit ihren MittelKarten anfangen die Quali drastisch zu minimieren, stehe ich doch 
wie der Themenstarter auf satte Performance mit AugenschmausBonus

Du hingegen ... bist einfach nur ein Papagei der mich ständig nur mit deinen unkompetenten Aussagen belästigt


----------



## Clonemaster (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Donnjeel schrieb:


> wieviel watt wären da angebracht?


 
Möglicherweise leicht überdimensioniert, aber 
ein gutes NT nach meiner Meinung, muss dazu sagen
das ich in dem Bereich kein Spezialist bin, lass mich gern 
verbessern ;D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

1000 Watt reichen aus.In der Regel würde auch noch 850Watt reichen.
Aber da der TE noch OC betreiben möchte,würde Ich lieber den 1000Watt nehmen,dann hat mann noch bisschen reserve.


----------



## der_knoben (21. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Für das System reicht auch ein COrsair AX 850. In dem Link wird auch die Leistungsaufnahme an der Steckdose gezeigt. Maximale war überraschend bei der GTX570SLI, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, aber da waren es 870W. Das ganze mit dem Wirkungsgrad des NT multiplizert (Annahme ist der höchst mögliche Wirkungsgrad, da hier am wenigstens Leistung aus dem Netz benötigt wird) 870*0,9=783. Also muss das NT 780W permanent abgeben können. Also reicht ein 850W NT völlig aus.
Ob das jetzt ein Corsair AX 850, ein Seasonic X-850, ein BeQuiet DarkPower P9 850 ist, ist eigentlich egal. Die sind alle Top.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. September 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Für das System reicht auch ein COrsair AX 850. In dem Link wird auch die Leistungsaufnahme an der Steckdose gezeigt. Maximale war überraschend bei der GTX570SLI, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, aber da waren es 870W. Das ganze mit dem Wirkungsgrad des NT multiplizert (Annahme ist der höchst mögliche Wirkungsgrad, da hier am wenigstens Leistung aus dem Netz benötigt wird) 870*0,9=783. Also muss das NT 780W permanent abgeben können. Also reicht ein 850W NT völlig aus.
> Ob das jetzt ein Corsair AX 850, ein Seasonic X-850, ein BeQuiet DarkPower P9 850 ist, ist eigentlich egal. Die sind alle Top.



Ist die Rechnung nicht falsch ?
Man müsste doch die 850w vom nt mit dem wirkungsgrad multiplizieren und dann würde es mit deinen Werten nicht mehr passen. Soweit ich weis hat das corsair 850 nur "70"A auf 12V, ich glaub pro 580 sind schon 42A nötig..

MfG Clone


----------



## der_knoben (22. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Meine Rechnung ist schon richtig.

Denn die Leistungsangaben sind Outputangaben. Soviel Watt kann das NT maximal dauerhaft abgeben. Um dies zu gewährleisten muss es dann 850/0,87 (diesmal schlechtester Wirkungsgrad, um höchsten Wert zu erhalten) = 977W aus der Steckdose ziehen.

Eine GTX580 wird niemals 42A auf der 12V benötigen, das wären ja pro GPU schon 504W. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die GTX580 2x8pin + PCIe Slot an Stromversorgung hat, dann dürfte die Karte maximal 2x150W + 75W = 375W vom NT ziehen.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Da blick ich nicht durch, sollte es nicht 850***0,87 sein? egal 

Hab meine Informationen von Caseking:
*Empfohlene Netzteil-Leistung: min. 600 Watt / 42 A auf 12 V*
ist halt die Empfehlung, wahrscheinlich stimmts schon das es auch mit
dem AX850 laufen würde, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, wegen 
OC wirds dann halt eng.

Gruß Clone


----------



## der_knoben (22. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Auch mit OC reicht es. DIe 850W sind die Leistung, die das NT abgeben kann. Da muss dann kein Wirkungsgrad rein. Wenn man aber wissen will, wieviel Watt der Rechner aus der Steckdose zieht, dann muss man die Ausgangsleistung druch den Wirkungsgrad teilen, damit man den richtigen Wert bekommt. Das NT nimmt ja aus dem Netz die Leistung auf, und gibt diese mit Verlusten in den Schaltkreisen an die Komponenten im PC ab.
Also ist Eingangsstrom aus der Steckdose * Wirkungsgrad = Ausgangsstrom zu den Komponenten.

Da man die Leistungsabgabe aber schlecht messen kann, misst man die Leistungsaufnahme des NT. Der Wirkungsgrad muss dann erst noch eingerechnet werden.
Die 600W sind aber schon mit OC usw gerechnet.
Eine einzelne GTX580 verbraucht ja mit System auch "nur" 450W an der Steckdose, muss der Wirkungsgrad noch eingerechnet werden: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (Seite 25) - ComputerBase


----------



## Clonemaster (22. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Achso, ja das klingt logisch  

Dann wäre das AX850 wohl eine sehr gute Wahl, bin mit meinem AX750 super zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Da blick ich nicht durch, sollte es nicht 850***0,87 sein? egal
> 
> Hab meine Informationen von Caseking:
> *Empfohlene Netzteil-Leistung: min. 600 Watt / 42 A auf 12 V*
> ...



Das bezieht sich immer auf Billig Netzteile, denn die liefern ja nicht das, was drauf steht und haben eine miese Effizienz.
Mit einem guten 450 Watt NT kannst du ein GTX 580 System betreiben, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Donnjeel (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

So, ich hab jetzt fast alles zusammengestellt.
Jetzt bau ich mir doch einen fast komplett neuen Rechner zusammen. 

Hier mal die einzelnen Komponenten:

Tower: Coolermaster HAF 932
Netzteil: Corsair 1050 Watt COR HX Serie Modular
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Grafikkarten: 2 x Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom 3072MB (SLI)
Festplatten: 2 x Corsair Force F60 SSD, 2 x Western Digital HDD

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch ne Empfehlung für die RAMs. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit Corsair 4 x 2 GB Dominator 1600
Will den Arbeitsspeicher auf 16 GB hochschrauben und passend zum Gesamtsystem sein. 
Mainboard Standard Takt wäre 2133 MHz. Bei den RAMs kenn ich mich halt nicht so gut aus was die Timings und das Overclockerpotential betrifft.

Welche RAMs würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## der_knoben (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Willste beim Tower nicht lieber das HAF X nehmen, das hat wenigstens Staubfilter.
NT: ist doch viel zu groß
MB: Meinste nicht, das Extreme4 reicht?
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 MAcho

Warum ist der Mainboard Standard Takt 2133MHz?
SandyBridge kann doch eh nur mit 1333MHz umgehen, alles drüber bringt gerade bei Vollbestückung durchaus mal Probleme mit sich. Und bei 16GB geht nur entweder sehr sehr teuer und ohne Vollbestückung oder günstig mit Vollbestückung. Zu mal ich mich Frage, ob die 16GB wirklich nötig sind. Bei der Frequenz solltest du bei 1600MHz bleiben, mehr bringt nur weniger Finanzmittel.
Was meinst du denn bezüglich RAM mit Overclocking Potenzial?


----------



## Donnjeel (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Den Tower hab ich schon. Aber das mit dem Staubfilter ist ein Argument. Das könnte ich mir mal überlegen.

Den Noctus NH-D14 hab ich auch schon und geb den ungern her, da er super kühlt und extrem leise ist.

Wenn ich mir das Corsair 850 Watt Netzteil anschau, ist das vom Preis her nur ein wenig billiger. 
Welches würdest du nehmen?
1 oder 2 

Zum Mainboard:
Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Extreme4 Gen3 und kannst mir das empfehlen? Bedienung, OC Freundlichkeit, Update-Funktionen usw.
Hab ich auch genug Abstand zwischen den PCI-Express Anschlüssen, damit ich mir die beiden 580 GTX reinbauen kann.
Die Grafikkarten von Gainward belegen schon 3 Plätze und ich hätte gerne größtmöglichen Platz dazwischen, zwecks Wärmeübertragung von der einen zur anderen.

Du meinst ich sollte die 8GB RAM Corsair Dominator 1600 behalten?

Danke schonmal, daß du dich hier so gut an der Komponentensuche beteiligst. 

Ich gebe manchmal schon ein bißchen zuviel für HighTech Sachen aus. 
Ich will aber auch eine Top Rechner am Schluß da stehen haben, ohne mir später vorwerfen zu müssen, warum haste das oder jenes nicht gekauft.


----------



## der_knoben (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Das AsRock Z68 Extreme4 würde wohl reichen, aber wenn es das Gen3 sein muss.

Du hast zwischen den beiden PCIe3.0 x16 Slots noch 1xPCIex1 und 1xPCI. Also passt es mit der Gainward. Beim Extreme7 ist es auch nicht besser.


----------



## 0815 (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Hast du dir schonmal Gedanken über eine Wasserkühlung deiner CPU gemacht?


----------



## Donnjeel (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

bin ich grad dabei. haste ne empfehlung für mich?


----------



## 0815 (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Ich bin eher für die Vorschläge, die Empfehlungen überlasse ich dann lieber den Profis


----------



## Donnjeel (23. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Jetzt ist die Bestellliste meines Erachtens fertig:

Tower: Coolermaster HFX X 
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold Series M-1000 80+ Gold Modular
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 1155 ATX VGA OnBoard
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
Wasserkühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H100
Grafikkarten: 2 mal 3072MB Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (SLI)

Dann hab ich noch 2 mal Corsair Force F60 SSD Platten
und 4 x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600

Wer hat noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Oder paßt irgendwas nicht ins System?

Damit bin ich für BF3 bestens gerüstet


----------



## Dark_angel (27. September 2011)

*AW: AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI*

Was ist das hier für ein heiles durcheinander? Ich dachte hier geht es um AM3 Mainboard für 2 x GeForce GTX580 SLI


----------

